# Dog Parks: Good or Bad???



## Naven (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a 6 month old male, and I was thinking of taking him to the Dog Park tomorrow (to let loose some energy one something else but our Wheaten Terrier). 

What is the average concensus? I have instincts on whether things are going south, but I still worry about other dogs. He is pretty socialized (I take him a lot of places) but I have never taken him to the dog park. My SC Wheaten has been to the dog park SEVERAL times... with only once bad incident with a Pitbull. 

Please, any advice would be helpful. Thanks

-n-


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I would not do it....if you want him to get exposed to other dogs try to meet some people that have a puppy or young dog and arrange a puppy play date....maybe go to dog park alone (no dogs) a few times and observe some dogs AND their owners and if you meet a few people you like and feel safe with your puppy I would ask them to arrange something OUTSIDE the park. I read of way too many horror stories that it just doesn't seem worth it. JMHO


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It depends on the dog and the park.

I would go first, by yourself, at the time you plan to take your pup and see what goes on. Spend at least 15 - 20 minutes and watch the people with their dogs. Are they actually WATCHING their dogs and controlling their behavior or do they walk in, release the dog and either get on their cell phones or start chatting with other owners.

How are the dogs that are there? Are they totally out of control or playful?

I have had wonderful experiences at dog parks and not so good ones. You need to know when to leave and when to speak up.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I wouldn't do it. I have taken my dogs to the Ft. Desoto Dog Beach...but I take them down to the end on not busy days...and we don't play with the other dogs. My dog plays with me, and the other dogs are just in the vicinity. 

And yeah, know when to leave and don't push it.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

well said Lauri

Before I took Sage to the dog park I went there with my brother and his dog to see what it was like. Then I took Sage super early before anyone else was there. We only go at off peak times when there aren't many dogs there. I have driven out only turn around and leave because its so packed as well as enter the park and leave not even 5 minutes later because of the dogs there. 

I have found a smaller park about 30 minutes away that I've never seen another dog at so we go there all the time. Sage never really played with the strange dogs, maybe 2-3 times or a game of chase me. Mostly he stuck near me and wanted to play frisbee.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I take Molly to the dog park. She has a couple of regulars she plays with but I do leave if one particular dog is there/shows up.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't go because there are just too many things can happen at a place like that. And what happens when something goes haywire and I'm 30-40 yards away? You read a lot of bad dog park stories here with sentences like "And by the time I got there ..."


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Lauri had an excellent suggestion. I took Raven as a puppy at the same time every day and for the most part it was the same dogs and owners so I knew what to expect. I don't take her anymore because her personality changed as she matured and she isn't interested in playing with strange dogs anymore.

If I need the dogs to blow of some extra steam, I take them to a fenced in track or baseball field or we go to the dog park really early (before 8am) and play ball or use the small dog side if no one is in it.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

I wouldn't be going to one myself.
I think it's a great idea but there are waaaaay too many irresponsible pet owners out there.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I've been taking my dog(s) to the off leash park near my home for 17 years and have never had a major problem. There's been rare skirmishes but nothing out of control. For the most part everyone, dogs and people, are well behaved. Maybe we've been lucky but I do try to pay attention to what my dog is doing as well as what's going on around us. I love taking him to the park and he loves going. He even knows the directions to the dog park and gets excited when I make the left turn going in that direction. Never mind that we could also be going to the grocery store when I make that turn.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I would advise against it, not so much the dogs in the park, but the owners, who dont have any control over their dogs, if you have to go, be there when it opens so no ones around


----------



## Sparked (Aug 4, 2010)

I take my 6 month old GSD almost every day. She loves playing with the other puppies (there are a large number of dogs around her age who go), but the key is definitely to pick a regular time -- and become aware of who else goes at that time/which people and dogs you are comfortable with. We now have a set of consistent playmates, and also a list of dogs/people who we avoid. While there is a lot of "mild" rude behavior like mounting, or not cleaning up droppings, there haven't been any significant problems (ie: fighting) in the months I have been going.

I think if you have a dog who is very owner focused, or game focused (like retrieving) it is not needed, but I know personally my dog really needs the time where she gets to wrestle excitedly with other puppies -- it seems to tire her body and brain out in a way that walking, fetching, training, playing with me, etc. do not. 

I'd like to add that I would LOVE to arrange "doggie play dates" and such rather than the dog park, but the dog park is one of the few safe areas I am legally allowed to let my dog off-leash to play. If we had a dog date here, where very few people have any significant yardspace, we would be hard pressed to find a good play area.

Conclusively, I think if you are observant of your animal, other animals, and of "patterns" in who attends, it can be a valuable addition to exercise and socialization. I am very grateful to even have a maintained dog park in my city, as they are not very popular here! Without it, and with absolutely no friends who have dogs, I would be in a tough place with socialization.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My mom takes her gsd to a dog park several times a week and hasn't had any major problems- mostly just small annoyances and when her dog is ready to go home, they go. This particular park has separate small and large dog areas and another fenced area for dogs who need to be alone. She's gotten to know a regular group who all get along- dogs and humans- and tends to go at those times. I think if you check it out first, find a good group, it can work well. There isn't one around here but I'm a member of an obedience club so my dogs get to play with others there. See if there's one in your area, at least you'll know the other owners and dogs are in some kind of training and hopefully responsible.


----------

